# MIA for a few days



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't worry about my radio silence for the next few days.
I'm off to visit my last surviving aunt, who is now 94 yo.
No internet where I'll be staying so I'll have to catch up on Sunday evening.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2014)

Have a nice visit with your auntie.  I'll miss you.


----------



## Ina (Sep 11, 2014)

Warri, Maybe your aunt will have an old story or two from way back. Have a good time, and recharge your batteries. See you when you return. :wave:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2014)

Have a great time warrigal, hope you enjoy the trip and we'll 'see' you when you get 'home' :jumelles:


----------



## Raven (Sep 11, 2014)

Enjoy the visit Warrigal.  I bet your aunt will be very pleased to see you.
Look forward to having you back here.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Warrigal, have a fun and safe trip.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 14, 2014)

Back home yesterday and happy to say that Auntie is as feisty as ever.
When we arrived she was dozing in a chair at a big table in the common room.
We joined her, had to remind her who we were (but that is nothing new) and began a conversation which soon turned into a game of jocular insults similar to verbal ping pong. She served and volleyed with the best of us.

A few of the other residents were rather gobsmacked at this seemingly disrespectful exchange but we explained that we were only playing and they appeared to enjoy the banter from then on. At 94 Auntie is becoming more and more frail, and her memory is poor but her wits are still sharp.


There is little I can bring her as a present. She doesn't eat chocolates or sweets and her top drawer is always full of treats she have been given or won at bingo. There are only so many soft toys an old lady can have in her room and she has enough to keep her happy. Clothing is taken care of by my cousin so I was wondering what to bring with me this time around. I saw some fancy white chrysanthemums in a florists and remembered that my grandfather used to grow these every year for Mothers' Day so I bought a bunch of white ones. She thought they were lovely and easily remembered that "Dad" used to grow these flowers. I was pleased that she was pleased, even though the flowers will outlast her memory of my visit by several days.

Hubby, cousin and I took her out to lunch at the local RSL club for a simple meal. She enjoyed the outing and the food and afterwards we spent more time with her at the home. It was precious time because I don't know how much more time she has left and this could be the last time I see her in good health, indeed, perhaps the last time I see her alive. When we were leaving I dropped all the silly nonsense and approached her with tenderness, kissing her and promising to see her again when next I am in the district. Her response to me was also loving and tender, which makes the long drives to and from Sydney to Wellington well worth the effort.

A couple of photos

This one from February last year. Auntie and cousin in front, my sister at the back.



This is how she looks now. A little more frail, otherwise not much different.



I had great trouble getting a photo because when you ask her to smile she grimaces. Cousin is trying to get her to do a thumbs up for the camera.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2014)

Good to hear your Auntie is in good spirits and still feisty, so good of you to share with her those important visits while you still can, I'm sure that time with family means so much to her. :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice photos, Warri. I love family pictures and your Auntie looks like she just might be a little devilish. She has lived a long life as well as my Dad whom is nearing 99.


----------

